
Here's How Facebook Can Avoid Playing the Part of the Colonialist - mathattack
http://fortune.com/2016/02/11/facebook-colonialism/
======
nighthawk24
"Of course Facebook wasn’t marching in with gun in hand, seeking to subjugate
all who stood before it — it was only partnering with local mobile operators
to give people free access to certain online services.However, there are
parallels worth drawing."

Regarding the parallels, neither did the British come marching in with gun in
hand, seeking to subjugate all who stood before it. (British East India
Company)[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=British_East_Indi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=British_East_India_Company&redirect=no)

(Foothold in
India)[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=East_India_Compan...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=East_India_Company&redirect=no#Foothold_in_India)

